# Medical Marijuana



## jeffca (Jul 2, 2008)

i live in california, how would i start in getting a medical marijuana card?


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

look online, I dont know about cali but up here in orygun we go to a "alternative medicine clinic" and get a pot doc's recomendation that it MAY help your medical condition. Then you send in the paperwork and mulla, and soon you get your cards. You are considered legal as soon as you have a postal receit for a certified mail package to the state. hope this helps, you shoild be able to get lots of info online.
puff


----------



## lkbkr103 (Jul 8, 2008)

Try these links - hope it helps.

www.medicalcannabiscaregivers.org
www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2008)

If you have your recomendation, from a doc, then you go to the county you live in and apply for the card, giving them a copy of the recomendation.  Or, if you dont have the recomendation, you find a doc that will give you one, of course you have to be diognosed with a condition that is covered by the recomendation.  hope that helps.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it true that mental conditions will not be covered under the mmj laws?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## jeffca (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for the reply's everyone. godspeedsuckah : my friends have said they have told the doctor about their insomnia but i dont know if that was the basis of getting the mm card or not.


----------



## jeffca (Jul 9, 2008)

btw in california do you ahve to go to your own doctor to get a recommendation etc...? or can you go to a special medical marijuana doctor?


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 9, 2008)

Depending on where you live, you should have no problems finding a Doctor. And reasons given for this vary as much as the people. I know of people that have gotten their license for stress, back pain, chemo, etc. There's one calle Medicann in various cities, and most of the clubs can steer you in the right direction. As far as claiming use for mental issues. . . that could be a tough one, but give it a shot.


----------



## jeffca (Jul 9, 2008)

i'm seeing a doctor now but on his page he said he was 1 of 9 doctors that were being federally investigated by the government.. apparently he still has his licence. but should i go through this guy since he's been tested by the government or is it risky? i do have issues that would deem it legal for me to have a mm card but i dont want legal probs with federal laws, ya know? being that it's legal in california and illegal federally.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2008)

Talk to your doc, he will know what you should do, and he can recomend a doc, if he doesnt write recomendations himself. If you have ligit reason for the recomendation, should be no problem.


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 9, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> i'm seeing a doctor now but on his page he said he was 1 of 9 doctors that were being federally investigated by the government.. apparently he still has his licence. but should i go through this guy since he's been tested by the government or is it risky? i do have issues that would deem it legal for me to have a mm card but i dont want legal probs with federal laws, ya know? being that it's legal in california and illegal federally.


 
Wow, sounds like the first guy that issued a recommendation and card for me. My guy would go to clubs on saturday's and give out cards to pretty much anyone that walked in for $100.00 (maybe 6 years ago? maybe not that long) But he was flaunting his ability to do so and this is what got him in trouble.

Your guy in Livermore by any chance?


----------



## jeffca (Jul 11, 2008)

Stoner94043 said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like the first guy that issued a recommendation and card for me. My guy would go to clubs on saturday's and give out cards to pretty much anyone that walked in for $100.00 (maybe 6 years ago? maybe not that long) But he was flaunting his ability to do so and this is what got him in trouble.
> 
> Your guy in Livermore by any chance?


 
naw he's not in Livermore, but i'm from the east bay. you too?


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 28, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> naw he's not in Livermore, but i'm from the east bay. you too?


 
Across the bay from you in mt view -

Renewed my card last week - MEDICANN has a new place in San Jose on Winchester.


----------



## honoredhatred (Aug 19, 2008)

I was considering also getting my cannabis card. I really don't know where to start. For a long time now I have had severe migraines and insomnia. I have no medical records or health insurance. Could they reject my ability to get a cannabis card because of this?


----------

